# Dow Lake Piglet...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hit-up Dow Lake this evening. 
Caught a few (in the slot) on a deep diver crankbait in about 20-feet of water. But this one hit the good ole' JignPig deep down in a laydown. She weighed 3lb.12oz..


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good fish!


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice fish! My son just started to school down there and was telling me about that lake (he called it Strouds run). How busy is it? I was thinking of going down there and taking him out sometime to that lake. Any hints, or suggestions?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice fish, its been a while since Ive fished Dow and I miss hitting those lakes in the hills of SE Ohio.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice, i like that work piglet. Now if i could get me one!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish...thats one of those lakes I dream of hitting from a boat once Im done with school down there.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

tnant1 said:


> Nice fish! My son just started to school down there and was telling me about that lake (he called it Strouds run). How busy is it? I was thinking of going down there and taking him out sometime to that lake. Any hints, or suggestions?


I suggest printing out a lake map from the ODNR web-site. When you do, you'll see where the secondary off-shore points are. There's a pretty good one out in the main lake area. Although I didn't find'em stacked up on the one I fished, I do think the bass should be moving into the area in the late evenings to feed. Good luck...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice Fish JignPig.way to go!


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

JignPig Guide,

Could you give me a brief overview of your deep cranking set up? 

I'm a school teacher, so my fishing season is pretty much over as of now, but I spend my summers up in Wisconsin on a number of lakes 25' or less. I think banging bottom with a deep diving crank bait may really light it up.

Thanks,
John


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

jholbrook said:


> JignPig Guide,
> 
> Could you give me a brief overview of your deep cranking set up?
> 
> ...


Private message sent...


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

PM received and replied.

Thanks, really solid info there.


John


----------

